# Pivot Files



## lev (May 26, 2010)

HI ALL

has anyone ever found a suitable alternative to the customary pivot file/burnisher im asking as i was going to by a new one and nearly fell of the chair when i saw the price ( Â£45 )

looking through my file drawer i found a swiss needle file that i think is no courser cut than the pivot file and i dont think it would take much to put on the side angle i would only be using this one for clocks so i would not need the corner for conical pvots

ive got no broblem with making the burnisher

regards lev


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

I'd like to find an alternative, too, or a method of restoring old pivot files. I've got 2 that are badly clogged.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I bought mine about 12 years ago. I cant remember how much it cost but it is as good as new and I use it daily for all sorts of jobs (usually nothing to do with pivots  ).

I've had to unclog it a couple of times and to do this, just pop it in the industrial ultrasonic cleaner for 15 minutes. In fact, I need to do it again, since I was filing a Hamilton Victor II crystal yesterday --- a real nasty shaped crystal to fit :taz: .

So Â£45 may sound a lot, but over 12 years, its nothing.


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

What fluid do you use in the ultrasonic?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

> What fluid do you use in the ultrasonic?


http://www.walkerelectronics.co.uk/product_view_solutions.php?cleaning_solution_id=812


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Paul - looks similar to the Horolene that I use for clocks, but half the price. Have you ever tried it with clock parts?


----------



## lev (May 26, 2010)

To clean a pivot file or ANY file use a piece of thin brass hold the file in a vice and use the brass parralel with the teeth the soft brass should clean out any stuck foreign matter in the teeth hope this makes sence

lev


----------



## clockworks (Apr 11, 2010)

Makes sense, and rings a bell from metalwork classes at school - I'll give both methods a try.


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

If you ever need to clean aluminium from a steel file you can use a caustic soda solution but take care - the reaction is quite significant! :starwars:

Mike


----------

